# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: Savonlinnan junaliikenteessä poikkeusjärjestelyjä puolen vuoden ajan

## RSS

Valtatie 14:n rakentaminen aiheuttaa poikkeusjärjestelyjä Savonlinnan junaliikenteessä 12. joulukuuta alkaen ensi kesäkuun puoliväliin asti. Töiden ajan kiskobussien lähtö- ja saapumispaikka on Pääskylahti. Matkustajat kuljetetaan linja-autoilla Savonlinnan Kauppatorin linja-autopysäkiltä Pääskylaht


Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## SlaverioT

> Valtatie 14:n rakentaminen aiheuttaa poikkeusjärjestelyjä Savonlinnan junaliikenteessä 12. joulukuuta alkaen ensi kesäkuun puoliväliin asti. Töiden ajan kiskobussien lähtö- ja saapumispaikka on Pääskylahti.


Ilmeisesti Pääskylahti jää käyttöön töiden valmistuttuakin?
Mielenkiintoinen hanke tuo rinnakkaisväylä muuten. Sen tarpeesta voidaan olla montaa mieltä, mutta jos onnistuu ja asukkaat ovat tyytyväisiä antaa se toimivia ratkaisuja käytettäväksi Tampereen Rantaväylällä. Siis jotain muutakin kuin vain sen tunnelin.

----------


## aulis

Uutisesta ei käy ilmi tämä: Lakkautetaanko Savonlinnan nykyinen asema? Jäävätkö junat uuden radan valmistuttua siis keskustaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Uutisesta ei käy ilmi tämä: Lakkautetaanko Savonlinnan nykyinen asema? Jäävätkö junat uuden radan valmistuttua siis keskustaan?


No eikös se siellä lue: "Tietöiden ja uuden ratalinjan valmistuttua Kauppatorin uudesta seisakkeesta tulee junien päätepysäkki, ja Savonlinnan rautatieasema jää pois käytöstä."

----------


## JE

Savonlinnan asema on lakannut palvelemasta tavaraliikennettä jo vuosia sitten, joten pysyviä muutoksia tulee vain henkilöliikenteeseen.

----------


## aulis

> No eikös se siellä lue: "Tietöiden ja uuden ratalinjan valmistuttua Kauppatorin uudesta seisakkeesta tulee junien päätepysäkki, ja Savonlinnan rautatieasema jää pois käytöstä."


No lukihan siellä.  :Very Happy:  Luin näköjään liian nopeasti läpi.

----------

